# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Mp3 recording of a jamsession

## Psylocibin

I've been jamming with another guitarist for about a year now, and we finally recorded something.

Here it is! Take a listen.  :smiley: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?j4mrh4y2uhw

It was our first recording so next time I'll get rid of the volume issues.

 :OK Bye now:

----------

